# Not sure if this goes here but identify maker & year?



## Superman1984 (Jan 25, 2020)

Got it in a bicycle lot buy and just trying to find info as to what it is & maybe value. I am pretty sure Murray based on chainring but I also got a Orange Huffy Trophy CS I'll post IF anyone wants to help?



















I haven't cleaned this 1 any as you can see.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 25, 2020)

Late 60’s Murray.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yes, it does belong here. Murray frame that has been rebadged. You may be able to Id the brand after some cleaning.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 26, 2020)

Says Lady Powderpuff on the guard. 1 of the others like this also a girl's Iverson? Road Runner Pics following if not too dark when I get home. I have no knowledge on them so Everything helps as I would part with them for $ or parts for my middle weights


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 26, 2020)

I found the image of the Iverson Road Runner and with a soft scuff of the green worn scotch brite it has a purple paint under it so I assume it's similar to this 



guard & tiller style bars etc. I think mine has the painted fenders though as I see pin stripes.


----------

